# Look at this bird



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Guys, go to Goulian's thread Pictures of "my" ferals in the feral category. You go to his link and it is picture number 20, a red check of some kind with a blue/black tail. The wings are spread in this picture but there are a couple of other pictures of it before this one.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Margarret said:


> Guys, go to Goulian's thread Pictures of "my" ferals in the feral category. You go to his link and it is picture number 20, a red check of some kind with a blue/black tail. The wings are spread in this picture but there are a couple of other pictures of it before this one.
> 
> Margaret


Yes, I definitely noticed that one. Quite unusual and a gorgeous bird!

Terry


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

It is a beautiful bird, but definitely not an ash-red or red. It looks to be a grizzle of some sort, with undergrizzle as well and some bronze (brander???). It's an absolutely gorgeous pigeon though, and you can see it in a few shots - in flight, on his hand, etc. It'd be interesting to know if it kept the same attractive plumage as an adult. A lot of birds will lose the sort of "pin point" grizzle as they grow and it gets more "smeary" - note all the technical terms

Honestly, it's a bird that I'd keep in a loft just to play with, feral or not.

Frank


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

bluecheck said:


> It is a beautiful bird, but definitely not an ash-red or red. It looks to be a grizzle of some sort, with undergrizzle as well and some bronze (brander???). It's an absolutely gorgeous pigeon though, and you can see it in a few shots - in flight, on his hand, etc. It'd be interesting to know if it kept the same attractive plumage as an adult. A lot of birds will lose the sort of "pin point" grizzle as they grow and it gets more "smeary" - note all the technical terms
> 
> Honestly, it's a bird that I'd keep in a loft just to play with, feral or not.
> 
> Frank


Now I have to go back and look at that bird again! I don't think of grizzle making that sort of checked patterning. Thanks Frank.

Margaret


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Mr. Mosca,
I raise rollers and get a few youngsters looking like that every year. I call them tortoiseshells, (please, correct me if I'm wrong.) They are blue, bronze, grizzles. The ones that show that amount of bronzing, at least in my loft, carries recessive red. They all seem to molt out a lot darker. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the direct link to picture #20.

http://picasaweb.google.com/goulian01/MyFeralPigeonFlock/photo#5202969705463437458


Another pic:

http://picasaweb.google.com/goulian01/MyFeralPigeonFlock/photo#5202993181754677746


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

red grizzle would be an easy term. And this bird is a good marked red grizzle..


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Aloha Re Lee,

Red grizzle, be it ash red or recessive red, will not have the dark tail and dark flights.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Dexter,
Thank you! 

Yeah, I, too, call them torts. I just couldn't figure out why this bird was showing so much "red" in it. if it's het for recessive red that could definitely be a reason.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are the pics of the tort rollers. The first 2 pics are squeeks. You can see that they are just molting in the darker feathers on their wing shield.























This pic is a yearling tort. He looked just like the birds above when young, see how he darkened after the molt.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

bigislerollers said:


> Aloha Re Lee,
> 
> Red grizzle, be it ash red or recessive red, will not have the dark tail and dark flights.


 Grizzle does have different color depth But is still grizzle Why cannt the bird have the darker end feather and still be grizzle. Now is this because of breed raising or standard color. What I mean there are many breeds of pigeons grizzle is in most of them so concept color has to aline across the board to say like this it can not be red grizzle where in other breed it would be called that.


----------



## bigislerollers (Jan 20, 2008)

re lee said:


> Grizzle does have different color depth But is still grizzle Why cannt the bird have the darker end feather and still be grizzle. Now is this because of breed raising or standard color. What I mean there are many breeds of pigeons grizzle is in most of them so concept color has to aline across the board to say like this it can not be red grizzle where in other breed it would be called that.



Aloha Re Lee,

I should correct what I wrote. 

"Red grizzle, be it ash red or recessive red, will not have the *"A BLUE"* tail and *"BLUE"* flights."

HAPPY FRIDAY THE 13TH.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What beautiful birds, Dexter!!! 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok I looked at the second picture it showed the blue On the first one I was looking at it did not It looked more black The one where its flapping its wings.


----------

